# Zoom Trick Worms



## Nickk (Feb 24, 2009)

do you use them?
I've heard good things.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 24, 2009)

woooo weeee!

Bubble Gum is the bomb down here during the spawn.. I rig it weightless/weedless on a 2/0 offset hook (not ewg hook)... 

They literally go crazy for it.

Here's another secret of mine... I use them for finesse too - I cut them in half and put them on shakey heads... I also cut cut the thick half (new tail of the cut worm) and I'll cut about 5-6 THIN slits in it - kinda makes it look like a long slender tube..


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 24, 2009)

I've used the black ones, and only caught a total of 1 fish with it. However, when I use a Black/Blue Shakit https://www.basssnacks.com/ I do much better as far as catching. Any of you guys ever use the Zoom Merthiolate color worms? A friend of mine swears by them, but I've never caught anything on them either.


Here's the Merthiolate color: https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSFWZOOM-ZTW.html#


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

Very good stuff! Use them all the time.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 24, 2009)

I love Zoom Trick Worms. They are my go to bait. They are killer when you fish them weightless! 

Here are the colors I have...


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 24, 2009)

zoom trickworms r my favorite i use watermelon seed and i rig them weightless but when the bass are a little deaper ill use a weight


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 24, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> I love Zoom Trick Worms. They are my go to bait. They are killer when you fish them weightless!
> 
> Here are the colors I have...


looks like u like trickworms asmuch as my dad he has about 50 bags of them lol but there all watermelon seed i mostly use watermelon seed but i have used white and it worked just as well


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 24, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> I've used the black ones, and only caught a total of 1 fish with it. However, when I use a Black/Blue Shakit https://www.basssnacks.com/ I do much better as far as catching. Any of you guys ever use the Zoom Merthiolate color worms? A friend of mine swears by them, but I've never caught anything on them either.
> 
> 
> Here's the Merthiolate color: https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSFWZOOM-ZTW.html#


i used that Merthiolate color 2 it didnt work very well for me


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't use them, but the Zoom Merthiolate might be great in really stained water.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 24, 2009)

One of my favorite plastics! Always a consistent fish catcher. I use a bunch of colors like Bubblegum, Watermelon/Red, Pumpkinseed/Chartreuse Tail, and Junebug. I hear White is killer though!

My favorite technique, well actually techniques, are texas rigging and weightless/wacky. When the water is calmer and shallower, or the circumstances call for a slower-sinking and more finesse technique, the weightless rig is perfect for this. The super slim body of the Trick Worm allows for super eratic darting action. If you want a more aggressive senko-type lure, try this lure weightless. They are truly slow sinking though. For a little added "flare," try the wacky rig. Occasional twitching with the tip-of-the-rod jerk is the perfect technique IMO.

Texas rigs are for a more aggressive presentation, where you need the bait to sink slower or in faster moving water. I like a 3/0 EWG offset hook. Don't use too heavy of a weight, the natural undulation of the bait needs to come out which will be hindered by an overly heavy weight. So go as light as possible.Of course, what weight you use is subjective and totally up to you, so experiment. Generally, you can cover more water with the texas rig, and faster too. 

Although, these are just general rules of thumb. Sometimes the difference between a full livewell and an empty one is switching it up and doing something unexpected.

Try out the trickworm, they are extremely versatile lures that can be used for almost any presentation. I would suggest one pack of flashy color trickworms (bubblegum comes to mind), and one pack of natural, earthy colored trickworms (watermelon and watermelon/red are promising).


----------



## redbug (Feb 24, 2009)

the wacky rigged trick worm is a great bait in the spring


----------



## SMDave (Feb 24, 2009)

And WaterWings, I love Basssnacks! To boot, Joe S. is a GREAT guy to deal with! 
A little story: About two years ago, when I frequented the Basspro forums (wow, haven't been there in AGES), I contacted Joe and asked if he still carried the BeavIts, which were not listed on his site. He said they had been discontinued. Well, my birthday came around soon, and I ordered 2 sets of trailers (Green Pumpkin and Black 2") and 2 sets of ShakIts (Black/Blue Flake and Green Pumpkin). When the package came (I think) 2 days later, inside was my order, PLUS he had found all the BeavIts he could find and put them together for me in assorted colors (about a dozen), PLUS a pack of 10 FinessIts in Green Pumpkin. This was a couple months BEFORE he even put the FinessIts on his website, so I think I was the first ever to use his FinessIts. Truly a great guy, and on the invoice included, he even wrote me a handwritten note saying "Happy Birthday Dave!" Truly a great guy! 

FYI, this was before he was "Bass Snacks." His company was called "Joe's Jig Trailers" back then, but he changed the name because his baits weren't just jig trailers anymore.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 24, 2009)

By the way, the Finesse Worm is the smaller version of the trick worm.


----------



## kemical (Feb 24, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> I love Zoom Trick Worms. They are my go to bait. They are killer when you fish them weightless!
> 
> Here are the colors I have...



now i had a few questions pop up in my head,,, 
1. i see you have all these worms in ur plastic thingy,, how long are they good for, do they get hard after a while??
2. do they bleed (color)

i left a couple of worms out of the bags, but in the plastic thingys, and they get hard for a while!!

now i try to go fishing every week, but it doesnt happen ,, its more like every 2 weeks now!!

another words how long is the life in the plastic thingys compare to its own bag??


----------



## SMDave (Feb 24, 2009)

kemical said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > I love Zoom Trick Worms. They are my go to bait. They are killer when you fish them weightless!
> ...


 I put most of my plastics in tackleboxes (plastic thingys lol). I never really had a problem, most people don't recommend doing this as scent will be lost or spread. So I keep all my prescented baits in their bags organized in a tackle binder. As long as the tacklebox says wormproof, you shouldn't have a problem with bleeding colors.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 24, 2009)

I have never done well with the traditional trick/floating worm technique in the pre-spawn, but I still use them fairly often. They can be killer when rigged on a spot remover jighead for river smallies. Years ago I used chartreuse strike king 3x floating worms with great succes for pickerel. I have yet to have great success with pink worms, which I know a lot of people that swear by them :?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 24, 2009)

kemical said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > I love Zoom Trick Worms. They are my go to bait. They are killer when you fish them weightless!
> ...





I've had them in that 3700 box since last summer when I bought my new tackle bag and they haven't dried out and are like new. I don't really notice any difference.

I found that if I keep them separate like in that box, they do not bleed. White will pick up any color that it is mixed in with. I have had red plastics of other brands bleed so I keep them separate.


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 25, 2009)

i just bought a couple bags, but havent used them yet. Look great though.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 25, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> I don't use them, but the Zoom Merthiolate might be great in really stained water.



That's the only kind of water I have here (stained/muddy) and no hits yet, but one day I may catch a biggun on it, lol. [-o<


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 25, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use them, but the Zoom Merthiolate might be great in really stained water.
> ...



I have the opposite problem...most of our waters are super clear...not much stained water around here.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 25, 2009)

WW, you need to take those things to KY Lake and pitch them in the middle of the shallow stake beds this summer early and late in the day. :wink:


----------



## Brine (Feb 25, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use them, but the Zoom Merthiolate might be great in really stained water.
> ...



Trick worm probably ranks near the bottom of effectiveness in muddy water. You're better off throwing something that makes some noise or puts out vibration. If I have to finesse fish in muddy water, I will usually choose a senko becuase it has a bigger profile. 

M2C.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 25, 2009)

Brine said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > ACarbone624 said:
> ...



I fish a lot of stained/muddy water in South Carolina... I've found nothing that works better than Yum 7.5" Ribbontail worms in June Bug and Red Shad colors.. I also spray a little Yum Shad fish attractant on them. Texas rigged with a 1/8oz bullet weight seems to do the trick for me. Culprit 7" worms also work well in the same colors.... I like both brands because of the thicker body - zoom U-tale worms are too small for my liking.


----------

